

Startup Quote: Brian Chesky, co-founder, Airbnb - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/1645456526

======
raychancc
Our “overnight” success took 1,000 days.

\- Brian Chesky (@bchesky)

<http://startupquote.com/post/1645456526>

